# A gestational diabetes induced labour story...



## Minkel23

My induction and birth story... finally! 

Had to be induced at 39 weeks as I had gestational diabetes. So, called the hospital on the 25th of April to find out if there was a bed free in the induction suite that night and was told there was. Partner and I turned up at the ward at about 7.30 that night, while my older sister got there around 9. Quite frankly, the induction suite was quite boring. Four beds of women all waiting to see a doctor and get their induction going. At midnight I was finally seen and told that they would insert a pessary that night- though it might take 24 hours to work and that they gave it two attempts (so a 48 hour stay on the induction ward might be necessary). However, on examination (ouch that really stung!) it turned out I was already two centimetres dilated, so they skipped the pessary and instead applied a gel to soften my cervix. My OH and sister were sent home and told to come back the next day at eight. At 6 the next morning I was woken and told I was being moved to labour and delivery, and luckily my OH arrived early with my sister, because just before eight the doctors arrived to break my waters. I had a personal midwife for the whole of labour and delivery and she was extremely surprised to find my contractions began just five minutes after my waters broke.

The early contractions felt like really bad period pains, and for an hour I was able just to breathe through them. However, they needed to insert two IV drips for syntocin and insulin and two midwives and one doctor couldn't do it. After three very sore attempts (one hand is still bruised and swollen) they finally called the anaesthetist to do it, and she numbed me up beforehand. I finally took gas and air after two hours of contractions so the midwife could do a vaginal examination, and guess what... I was still just two centimetres. And so it was agreed to start the syntocin drip- I was on gas and air and just wanted things to get going. So at ten thirty the drip was started and by ten thirty five I was contracting like crazy... so much so that I was given an epidural at quarter to eleven. In all honesty I don't remember much about getting the epidural- I was using the gas and air and had hold of either my sister or OH's hand while contracting. I do know they turned the syntocin off while administering the epidural because the anaesthetist was frightened about my moving when I had a contraction while she was trying to get the needle into my spine. They made me sign the consent form while I was high as a kite- I probably would have signed anything at that point in time! For the next two hours I was still having contractions and feeling them... the epidural had taken the edge off them but hadn't blocked the pain entirely. And so the anaesthetist came back and upped the dosage- and that was such a relief. I stopped using the gas and air and talked with my OH and my sister- we even had a conversation about the culture secretary Jeremy Hunt and whether or not David Cameron would lose his job for the current bskyb scandal!

At two thirty I was checked again and my midwife couldn't believe it, because she couldn't feel my cervix which meant I was fully dilated. She was so stunned she actually went to get a doctor to double check. This is where my birth story gets a little strange- the doctor came into the room and I knew her! About eight years ago, we went to university together in Scotland (we played on the university shinty team together) and somehow both ended up in Bromley, Kent. I was using the gas and air at this point in time to get through the vaginal examinations (even though I had the epidural I was nervous and the midwife let me use the entonox to calm me down) but still managed to catch up with Rosie while she felt around for my cervix. Very surreal! Rosie came to the same conclusion as my midwife- I was fully dilated and ready to push. They gave me another hour to allow the baby's head to descend further, and by three thirty I was pushing.

This is where I started to struggle. I pushed for an hour and nothing really happened. Baby started getting distressed and before I knew it Rosie and another doctor were in the room and getting the ventouse equipment ready. And so at 5.12 baby Benjamin was born- eight hours after my waters broke. He was so lovely- my sister cried and my OH couldn't believe it. I had to have some stitches (which still really hurt this three days later!) but Ben was here. We went home the following afternoon and have been getting into a routine since then (plus having lots and lots of cuddles!)

I found Ben's birth to be a really positive experience- I didn't swear or scream, I dilated really quickly and the drugs worked for me. I'm still sore now, and am looking forward to recovering, but after all the horror stories of inductions I've heard, I have to say, mine worked for me.

Ben's blood sugars were taken three times after birth and they've all been above the 2.4mml level that the doctors need to see to discharge them. Mine went sky high after delivery- but that was simply because I hadn't eaten with the epidural and my body had dumped glucose into my bloodstream. The next morning they were within normal range again.

So in love with my OH and little boy right now- we're a family, and I thank God for all my blessings.

Love and best wishes and healthy and happy babies to all.


----------



## HellBunny

Fabulous story! Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## madmae

Brilliant birth story and so positive too....thanks for sharing it x


----------



## cherry22

Great birth story and what a great size congratulations!!! x


----------



## mummy1985

I'm glad it went well for you and that Benjamin didn't need to go into SCBU! :)


----------



## Minkel23

Thanks everyone- so happy to have my baby even though sleep is hard to come by right now! Good luck everyone with your own births and babies- I worked really hard to keep my sugars low during pregnancy, and my 7 pound 7 baby just shows you are doing this for a reason. If I hadn't known about my GD I'm sure Ben would have been much bigger- he went down the percentile charts at every growth scan.x


----------



## HellBunny

Its a great incentive isn't it :hugs: my first little boy was 8lb 6 (GD was caught very late on (34 weeks) but i'd had it since around 25 weeks) i honestly think he'd of been 11lb if i hadn't found out in time.
Rest when you can and enjoy every moment, they really do grow up so quick! xxxx


----------



## deer

Awesome news! Glad you had a great birth:) Congratulations**


----------

